# spring mill brown(s)



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

my buddy and i put the canoe into spring mill pond this morning and fished it for a couple hours. i ended up landing 2 brown trout, and i had a rainbow but lost it. the big brown was 24", my personal best by far. all my fish hit on a chrome 1/4 oz KO wobbler.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Fish !!!!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Big fish, good job.


----------



## Jaybird777 (Sep 26, 2010)

when can you catch and keep at springmill pond?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Spring Mill Pond, (Island Lake Recreation Area)​*​​​:
No fishing March 15 - March 31. Catch and release
fishing for trout - artificial lures only - April 1 through
the Friday before the last Saturday in April; from the
last Saturday in April through March 14, 5 fish limit, 8-inch
minimum size limit, no more than 3 fish 15 inches or larger,
artificial and natural baits may be used.[/LEFT]
​​


----------



## Jaybird777 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm wondering if any trout that survive the onslaught of fishing in April and May can survive the summer in Spring Mill Pond? I notice it's like 30 ft deep (according to DNR lake maps) and wonder if it is spring fed, given it's name. If so, it might stay cool enough. 

Thought it could be nice if some kept growing and naturalized, even if they can't spawn without a stream feeding it.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

It is spring fed, I fished there last July with my daughter, we were having fun catching bluegills next to the beach and I saw several large trout coming up and taking whatever was hatching off the surface.


I think if you could go out there when the park isn't busy and wade out to an area that is seldomed fished you could do ok. The key I think is to throw something they haven't seen before but with as many people that fish there I think the fish have seen it all.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

fanrwing said:


> It is spring fed, I fished there last July with my daughter, we were having fun catching bluegills next to the beach and I saw several large trout coming up and taking whatever was hatching off the surface.
> 
> 
> I think if you could go out there when the park isn't busy and wade out to an area that is seldomed fished you could do ok. The key I think is to throw something they haven't seen before but with as many people that fish there I think the fish have seen it all.


I think you said it without realizing it, throw what's hatching


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Theres trout to be caught year round in there.. As long as they can make it past the hords of people that fish it the first 2 weeks after the season opener..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for the comments! spring mill gets close to 60 feet btw...


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

dannym said:


> thanks for the comments! spring mill gets close to 60 feet btw...


I dove in there a few times years ago and we never found anything over 35' . We followed the bottom all the way across and never found 60'. But maybe there is a small hole in there that we missed,but I just cant see it.That pond is so small. Oh, the bottom is covered with bottles and cans,very sad to see that.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

twohats said:


> I dove in there a few times years ago and we never found anything over 35' . We followed the bottom all the way across and never found 60'. But maybe there is a small hole in there that we missed,but I just cant see it.That pond is so small. Oh, the bottom is covered with bottles and cans,very sad to see that.


 just goin by what sportmans connection says...yessir it is sad...i could see tires in more than one location, a picnic table in about 20', and i talked to some divers that said there was a sink, tiolet, and bathtub in there too.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

5 acres is what the book says


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that the weather is looking a little less wet, I think I'm going to head out today after work and throw some flies at these fish to see what I can get. 

I'll post a report if I have any luck.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I caught a beautiful 17" brown in September. Didn't look all beat up like they do when they are first stocked. Water was cold and he was rising for files in the shallows. My father has caught nice rainbows in August. They sit in the deep spots.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting fishing there yesterday. There was quite a few people. I walked out on the beach and waded out towards a drop off. I look over to my right and I can see some huge fish surfacing so I waded over.

There was a group of 3-5 big rainbows just tooling around in about 1 to 2 feet of water. They didn't want to bite anything I threw at them, but it was pretty cool. They were not the least bit shy. I had two of them swim about 3 feet away from where I was standing, while I was casting, and they didn't spook. 

I can see what you mean by looking "beat up" Woolybugger. A couple of them looked like they were missing a lot of skin from their face and back...just big white spots.

I think I'll head out there with a dip net tomorrow and get those hogs.:lol:


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

According to the DNR, it's in the ballpark of 30'
http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALD...AND_LAKE_MAPS/LIVINGSTON/SPRING_MILL_POND.PDF

I don't think the regs allow for dipnets - are they allowed once the catch and release month is over?


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

anyone been fishin the pond latley? i caught 1 brown there on monday on a spoon?


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

i havnt been back since the early c&r opener...


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

DID YOU CATCH ANY ON THE OPENER whats the best bait to use there once it opens ? thanks


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

my buddy and i netted 3 browns, the biggest of the bunch was the 24" pictured in the first post in the thread. when i go back ill probably stick with a spoon of some sort. ive seen a lot of people using worms or corn once the reg season opens.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was there on wed and caught 7. Caught 5 browns and 2 bows, biggest was about 6lbs.... Buddy caught 1 also. We didnt move that much either, pretty much stayed in the same place


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I was there on wed and caught 7. Caught 5 browns and 2 bows, biggest was about 6lbs.... Buddy caught 1 also. We didnt move that much either, pretty much stayed in the same place


 nice! mind if i ask what you were using/time of day?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was using small crappie jigs and small beatle spins. We didnt fish that long, only about 2 hrs. All our fish came from the deep section of the lake.... I should be out there again atleast 2 more times before the opener just for giggles!!


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

with live bait do you use a bobber ? how deep are the fish in that deep water?thx


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

chumpchange said:


> with live bait do you use a bobber ? how deep are the fish in that deep water?thx


 
Its artificial only till the trout opener catch and release only


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

SORRY I meant once the season opens for catch and keep ?thx


----------

